# women who sing along to songs...and the men who hate them



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

So, I'm here at work sitting next to this woman, both of us merrily pecking away on our keyboards, and making this company gobs of money...and a song comes on the radio (which is quite rare actually, considering the amount of commercials they shove into radio programming these days), and this woman starts singing along.

Like, it's bad enough that i'm subjected to the vacuous, soul-crushing mainstream vomit that spews out of my telephone radio, but to have this hag next to me singing along to it...well, i think it's just a little to much for me to have to endure. I want to plunge an ice-pick through her voicebox.

s.


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

It's ok Dilbert. Tomorrow is another day.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

just dont forget your ear plugs. la la la la la


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2004)

I'll give you the go-ahead to curb her on the sidewalk next time you see her on the street. Those types of people (including the one singing in the shower next to my room (to Frankenstein, Rush or some crap) make me want to help Al Queada finish the job.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

_"IM A BARBIE GIRL IN A BARBIE WORLD!!! LAUGHING PLASTIC, ITS FANTASTIC!! YOU CAN BRUSH MY HAIR, UNDRESS ME EVERYWHERE!! IMAGINATION THAT IS YOUR CREATION!! CUMMON BARBIE LETS GO PARDIE UH UH UH YEAAA!!!"_


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

Come on, Ziggomatix, Rush is the best worst band ever. I'll gladly welcome anyone trying to sing like Geddy Lee. Another great terrible artist is Phil Collins (and Invisible Touch era Genesis). I used to hate him but now I think his music is HILARIOUS!

Yeah, this girl I work with was listening to Usher and other God-awful mainstream pop all day long. Brutal.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

_"WE INTERRUPT THIS BROADCAST FOR AN IMPORTANT ANNOUNCEMENT FROM BRITTANY SPEARS AND BEYONCE KNOWLES."

"hi kids! wanna be really hot and successful but dont know how? well we're here to share our secret formula with you. all you have to do is drink pepsi everyday. thats the key to success if you want to be just like us. peace out yawlll!" _

















_"THIS BROADCAST WAS BROUGHT TO YOU BY PEPSI. THE CHOICE FOR THE DOOMED GENERATION"_


----------

